# pvc candles done



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are two of the clusters. Picked up some led flickering tea lights at Hobby Lobby today. I think they turned out pretty fair and will look good in our crypt theme next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty:jol:

Crypt theme - woo hoo!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

nice, is that hot glue used for wax drippings?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BillyVanpire said:


> nice, is that hot glue used for wax drippings?


Yup! Works great!
a link to the "build" thread

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42500


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

They look nice.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Yessir! Those will set the mood juuuuust fine!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Pod said:


> They look nice.


Thanks!



lewlew said:


> Yessir! Those will set the mood juuuuust fine!


Oh Yeah!. I'll be making a bunch more. We'll stick them all over!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! They look so warm and cheerful:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look awesome jdubbya - and reminds me that when I make more to cut them on an angle - they look way better!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Very nice! They look so warm and cheerful:jol:


Not exactly the look we were shooting for!











Headless said:


> They look awesome jdubbya - and reminds me that when I make more to cut them on an angle - they look way better!


Thanks! I have to make several more clusters too.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look great with the skull.


----------



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

Great looking candles!


----------

